# kit for ak47



## Clark (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok what would your preferred kit set up be for a ak47?
How many mags would you run? 
What all would you run on it.

I have my volicity low pro plate carrier with the haley disruptive environment rig for my ar set just the way I want it with battle belt.

Just wanted input from everyone as to what works and what doesn't with ak setups.


----------



## Clark (Apr 14, 2014)

I know depends on what your doing but my theory is fight light and as slim lined as possible for a GO set up.
Thanks for any input


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2014)

My gear is set up for personal use now, I run a battle belt with two taco pouches for rifle, a dump pouch, IFAK, pistol and single pistol mag pouch. The taco pouches allow me to run either AR or AK mags, and if I need extra mags I toss them in the dump pouch or in a cargo pocket. My plate carrier is and Eagle PC and I run it slick, mainly due to my injury and inability to stack weight on my shoulders/upper back...

When I was in the Army I used the Tactical Tailor MAV with x harness, over top my body armor.


----------



## Clark (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------

